# Hoppen hippen huppen



## eno2

Wat vinden jullie van (het gebruik van) hoppen hippen huppen? Voor ik op de rariteit uitkwam (ik zal later zeggen hoe), had ik geen probleem met hoppen en huppen, dat was beide op en neer springen voor mij. Vooral huppen. Hippen kende ik dan weer helemaal niet maar het wordt als synomiem gegeven van huppen Wel specifiek met beide benen tegelijk springen. Hoppen associeerde ik met het gehup van vogels. Nu blijkt
dat hoppen iets heel anders is in het Nederlands.


----------



## eno2

Hoppen: 1 bij levitatie (springen en) zweven 2 van de ene plaats naar de andere gaan (VD). 
Nogal beperkende definitie. Op en neer hoppen is dus enkel mogelijk bij levitatie?

"...het blijkt dat zelfs bij een simpele taak als _op-en-neer-hoppen_ het energieverbruik veel hoger is dan in rust." 



> *Abstract dutch - VU Research Portal*
> https://research.vu.nl/files/2538874/abstract dutch.pdf
> door MN Scholz - ‎2009 - ‎Verwante artikelen
> Helaas niet... het blijkt dat zelfs bij een simpele taak als _op-en-neer-hoppen_ het energieverbruik veel hoger is dan in rust. De energie wordt vermoedelijk ...


----------



## bibibiben

Misschien is dit weer een verschil tussen NN en BN, wie weet.

Persoonlijk ken ik _hoppen _vooral als een fase in het brouwen van bier. _Hoppen _in de betekenis van _leviteren _was mij onbekend. Ik zie het meer als een variant op _huppen. _Mij komt _hoppen _in deze betekenis eigenlijk voor als een anglicisme, maar ik kan ernaast zitten.
_
Hippen_ is het werkwoord dat ik gebruik om de springende verplaatsing van sommige vogels mee aan te duiden. Mussen bijvoorbeeld. Volgens Van Dale is dit gebruik NN. Het zij zo. Van Dale ziet trouwens ook een ruimer gebruik van _hippen _dan ik zelf zag.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Misschien is dit weer een verschil tussen NN en BN, wie weet.


 Als dat er is, zou je toch van VD mogen verwachten dat hij het aangeeft. Stelselmatig. Ik geloof wel dat hij dat doet (met uitzonderingen, uiteraard). 


> Persoonlijk ken ik _hoppen _vooral als een fase in het brouwen van bier.


Welja, dat is de meest gewone. 


> _ Hoppen _in de betekenis van _leviteren _was mij onbekend.


 Mij was het bekend. Ik herinner mij ook belachelijke beelden van  hoppende "meditatoren" (ook weer een znw dat niet blijkt te bestaan) die naar levitatie streven, zogezegd. 



> Ik zie het meer als een variant op _huppen. _Mij komt _hoppen _in deze betekenis eigenlijk voor als een anglicisme, maar ik kan ernaast zitten.


 Ja, de betekenis-"verruimig" van hoppen tot het algemene op en neer huppen zal wel met het gelijkaardige "to hop" te maken hebben. Ik vind dat niet erg, dat hoppen zo een variant van huppen wordt. 



> _Hippen_ is het werkwoord dat ik gebruik om de springende verplaatsing van sommige vogels mee aan te duiden. Mussen bijvoorbeeld. Volgens Van Dale is dit gebruik NN. Het zij zo.


 OK, dat maakt hoppen, huppen, hippen tot verwisselbare varianten in mijn ogen. Ik ben als Vlaming nu eenmaal meer geneigd NN over te nemen dan Nederlanders geneigd zijn BN over te nemen. 



> Van Dale ziet trouwens ook een ruimer gebruik van _hippen _dan ik zelf zag.



De definitie van hippen luidt: 



> NL springend zich verplaatsen= huppen
> •zij hipten als bezetenen in de rondte


 Ik zie daar niet veel ruimer gebruik.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik denk bij vogels ook aan hoppen.


----------



## eno2

Hiphop
VD:


> hiphop
> hip·hop zelfstandig naamwoord
> na 1950
> ◻ Engels hip-hop, een reduplicatie van hop [*het geregeld hoppen*]


Zo te zien laat VD zich hier betrappen  op een tegenspraak met zijn eigen beperkende definitie van hoppen.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ik zie daar niet veel ruimer gebruik.


Van Dale verklaart _hippen _ook van toepassing op mensen. Dat is het verschil. Mijn Kramers' (wel een oudje) verklaart het alleen van toepassing op het springen van vogels. 



bibibiben said:


> Mij komt _hoppen _in deze betekenis eigenlijk voor als een anglicisme, maar ik kan ernaast zitten.


En ik zit ernaast. Volgens een oude editie van Van Dale is _hoppen _Zuidnederlands, zoals dat toen heette, voor _huppen_. Oftewel BE in de nieuwe terminologie van Van Dale. De nieuwste Van Dale labelt niet langer _hoppen_ maar juist _hippen_, dat NN zou zijn. Opmerkelijk.

Voor mij geldt:

Huppen:
Woordenboekbetekenis van Van Dale: met beide benen tegelijk springen. Kan ook gebruikt worden voor het springen van dieren op die wijze. Konijnen, kikkers en sommige vogels bijvoorbeeld.

Hoppen:
Variant van _huppen_ die ik minder vaak gebruik. Maar in figuurlijke zin zou ik _hoppen _eerder dan _huppen _ gebruiken: 

_Hop even langs als je in de buurt bent._

In de zin hierboven zou _huppen _naar mijn smaak minder goed passen.

Hippen:
Het springen met beide pootjes van sommige vogels.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Maar in figuurlijke zin zou ik _hoppen _eerder dan _huppen _ gebruiken:
> _Hop even langs als je in de buurt bent._


 Absoluut.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> Volgens een oude editie van Van Dale is hoppen Zuidnederlands, zoals dat toen heette, voor huppen.


Er zijn nog meer woordparen met een vergelijkbare o/u-variatie, zoals _drop/drup_ en _gom/gum_.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Maar in figuurlijke zin zou ik _hoppen _eerder dan _huppen _ gebruiken:
> 
> _Hop even langs als je in de buurt bent._
> .



Ik lees zojuist: Jobhoppers.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

eno2 said:


> Ik lees zojuist: Jobhoppers.



Vanuit het Engels. _To hop_ betekent daar _gemakkelijk veranderen van_. Op een Engels forum voor virtuele voetbalmanagers wordt gesproken van _teamhopping_, gebruikt wanneer managers voortdurend het ene team met het andere team verwisselen.


----------



## eno2

Id
Van Dale heeft het.




> jobhopperjob·hop·per/dʒɔphɔpər/ nl be
> 
> zelfstandig naamwoord • de m • jobhoppers
> Engels, van job [baan] + hopper [springer]
> iem. die vaak van baan verwisselt om zo een betere positie te verwerven



Een goed Nederlands woord, iemand?
Baanwipper?
Jobkrekel?


----------



## Red Arrow

Bij 'wipper' denk ik aan iemand die seks heeft.


----------



## eno2

Ook bij buitenwipper?
Dus als jij ergens binnenwipt of aanwipt is het voor seks?


----------



## Red Arrow

Nee, niet bij buitenwipper, maar ik wou gewoon zeggen dat ik baanwipper nogal een vreemd woord vind.


----------



## eno2

Tja, je kan natuurlijk 'creatieve' neologismen gemakkelijk als vreemder beschouwen dan leenwoorden. Als wij geen goed eigen woord hebben zullen we het moeten blijven doen met jobhopper.


----------



## Toberoni

Bij hoppen denk in niet zozeer aan de fysieke verplaatsing, meer aan het veranderen van locatie. Bijvoorbeeld "island hopping" "jobhopping" en "cityhopper". Maar inderdaad, een Engels leenwoord dus


----------



## eno2

Cityhopper is gehonoreerd door VD, maar niet in de betekenis die ik dacht:





> vliegtuig dat een dienstregeling onderhoudt tussen nabijgelegen steden


----------

